# Guitar Center Warehouse Closed Due to COVID-19



## USMarine75 (Apr 12, 2020)

https://www.kcur.org/post/kansas-ci...lose-after-it-defied-stay-home-order#stream/0

I assume that means no orders from MusiciansFriend will be fulfilled either?

Nothing listed on either site.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2020)

They have multiple warehouses/distribution centers, so I don't think this means nothing is shipping, just anything at this particular one, or any others that are closed. 

They've had this message for awhile now, on every product page:

"Due to COVID-19 we are focused on protecting the safety of our employees. We are accepting online orders but shipments may take longer than normal. You now have up to 180 days to return your gear if needed. Please stay safe. #keepthemusicgoing"

The delay is probably from running short on the distribution side, on top of the slow down carriers are experiencing.


----------



## philkilla (Apr 13, 2020)

Hopefully it's the warehouse that primarily stocks Gibson.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 13, 2020)

Is it weird that neither MF or GC have anything on their websites saying there will be a delay in shipping due to this? Available items say in stock and ready to ship now. Perhaps there is an intermediary they can ship through?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Is it weird that neither MF or GC have anything on their websites saying there will be a delay in shipping due to this? Available items say in stock and ready to ship now. Perhaps there is an intermediary they can ship through?



See above. It's on the individual product pages.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> See above. It's on the individual product pages.



I'm fairly certain that language was there prior to this. Or it was there just prior because they were ready?

I had just ordered two of those Fender-ish cases just prior and I swear it said that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> I'm fairly certain that language was there prior to this. Or it was there just prior because they were ready?
> 
> I had just ordered two of those Fender-ish cases just prior and I swear it said that.








I want to say it's been there since at least Thursday of last week, but I don't check in with GC/MF that much. 

I've also only been on mobile.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 19, 2020)

Now everything on MF has this notice:

This item is available but requires extended shipping time. Reserve yours now. You will not be charged until the item ships.

I guess I'll be waiting longer than 4/28 for my backordered Epiphone SG Muse.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 19, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Now everything on MF has this notice:
> 
> This item is available but requires extended shipping time. Reserve yours now. You will not be charged until the item ships.
> 
> I guess I'll be waiting longer than 4/28 for my backordered Epiphone SG Muse.



I went and ordered a bunch of odds and ends expecting to have to wait awhile...and they shipped the next day. 

Hopefully you're not waiting too long either.


----------



## vilk (Apr 20, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Now everything on MF has this notice:
> 
> This item is available but requires extended shipping time. Reserve yours now. You will not be charged until the item ships.
> 
> I guess I'll be waiting longer than 4/28 for my backordered Epiphone SG Muse.


OOooo which color did you get!! That smoked almond looks pretty tasty, but NGL I like the purple passion a lot.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 20, 2020)

vilk said:


> OOooo which color did you get!! That smoked almond looks pretty tasty, but NGL I like the purple passion a lot.



dat purple! I was torn between it, the green, and the blue. I was thinking blue or green in the LP Muse.


----------

